# Is Big Boy a Bearded Collie



## palmer (Mar 12, 2010)

This is Palmer a.k.a. "Big Boy" a.k.a. "Handsome", a.k.a. "Big and Handsome" (you get the idea...). My girlfriend and I recently met a bearded collie while out and about, and we couldn't help but notice a striking resemblance in the face and in his mannerisms. What do you think?


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Doesn't look like a Bearded Collie to me. Maybe a mix at most, but I really don't see Bearded Collie. He looks more like a Schnauzer mix to me.


----------



## palmer (Mar 12, 2010)

We definitely have thought there was some Schnauzer in him, but the resemblance lies in his snout. Very simililar to the collie we met. Here's a picture of a collie mix that also has the face I recognize. 

http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1041/697959210_3695338aa2.jpg?v=0


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

There is some similarity in face shape, but there are many breeds with a similar face shape, and the hair texture is nothing like the dog in the picture you posted. I really don't see any similarity at all. Your dog looks much more terrier-like to me, probably some sort of Schnauzer mix.


----------



## Rinz (Mar 12, 2010)

One word...

adorable.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I see a lot of schnauzer and some other wire coated breed. No bearded collie.


----------



## Purley (Sep 7, 2009)

I agree. He has a lot of Schnauzer colouring. His face and eyes don't look anything like a Beardie to me.


----------



## ruckusluvr (Sep 20, 2009)

i dont see any beardie, but i do see schn.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

The head stucture does look similar to the beardie but it also looks similar to the standard or giant schnauzers, Here is a picture of a couple standard schnauzers (keep i mind these two dogs have been stripped and clipped)


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Hard to tell by just the head shot. Do you have a side body shot?


----------



## PandaCakes (Sep 25, 2009)

For comparison, here is my rescued "of unknown origins" daughter, Panda. She's kept in a shorter cut since we are in Alabama and summer is brutal, but most people think she's definitely a beardie, or so they tell me. Until doggie DNA is taken, I suppose it will remain a great mystery.










When we first got her, her hair was long like a typical beardie, but she has one or two spots in her fur that throw me off a little. I don't know about bearded collie marking, but I know she's definitely a collie of some sort. She's super-intelligent and trained quickly despite her obvious lack of human socialization and trust. Now she's about as loving as a dog could be, and has the adorable collie feet. She's unusually low energy though, but she's over 3 and probably never had a lot of room to play in during her younger years. I guess she's just a Panda


----------

